
Offer HN: I will build you a marketing campaign to get more traffic - il
I've learned so much from this community, I thought I would give back too.
I've spent the past three years doing affiliate marketing, buying traffic on pretty much every paid traffic source out there and driving it to various products.<p>I will help you properly architect, target, build, and scale a marketing campaign on paid search, adwords, Facebook, or media buys. Or I can help you optimize an existing campaign you are already running. I know a lot of tricks about specific traffic sources- I would welcome the opportunity to apply them for the benefit of a fellow HN member's startup.<p>My email is in my profile- I look forward to hearing from you.
======
il
I want to add that I specialize in leveraging ad spend, spending money to make
lots more money.I probably won't help you get more Twitter followers, but I
will help you get more customers.

~~~
StavrosK
We could use something like that for historious, but we aren't the richest
company in the hood. Do you have experience with tiny budgets?

~~~
il
Yes, absolutely! The beauty of targeted performance marketing is that you can
know very quickly whether something is working or not without spending lots of
money testing.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, great, can you help us then?

------
lemming
I have no current need for this, but as a techie this would probably be the
most useful of the recent offers if I had my own website. I have no idea how
this stuff works, it always seems like black magic.

------
paraschopra
Hi il, I remember you as one of VWO's earliest beta users. Now VWO has matured
and we have good traffic on the site. But we haven't done any paid marketing.
So, if you've got some time, would love to chat with you on if there is an
opportunity to be tapped here.

Sending you an email too!

~~~
Ataraxy
Once emailed you about your wonderful service while it was in beta. Would love
to take advantage of it as an online marketer and tie something like this
directly into my own conversion analytics, but the pricing doesn't make it as
viable when dealing with large volumes of traffic.

Quick question, does your service work with android/ios devices/all other JS
enabled devices? On the web of course...

~~~
paraschopra
Ah, I see. A large part of pricing is actually human support, that's why it
may seem expensive for larger volumes. (Per-visitor support requests is
surprisingly as constant as per-visitor bandwidth needed).

Yes, VWO works with ALL mobile devices capable of executing JavaScript.

------
felipe
It would be very helpful if you could document the process while you help
someone (sort of like a case-study or maybe even a diary/blog?)

------
grease
Hi,

I'm sure you've got a deluge of requests already. Kudos for your offer. Like
someone here mentioned, marketing is probably the single biggest hole for
hackers hanging out at HN - so its heartening to see someone offering fill
that gap.

Just wrote you asking help on <http://recruiterbox.com>

------
il
Thanks everyone for your emails, I've gotten 150+ people emailing me so far.
I'm trying to work my way through them as fast as I can, but it may be a day
or two before I respond to you. I'm seeing some interesting patterns emerge,
I'll post a lessons learned type thing in a few days.

------
vgurgov
Thanks for the offer. I'd like to get more traffic on videolla.com - that's my
startup! Can you advice something? Thanks in advance.

BTW: If you need any RoR help here is my HN Offer:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1838091>

------
mezonyu
Hi, I am knew to HM. I am trying to break through with app which can change
the way we do our daily internet research. I was wondering it this will be a
good example? <http://beta.clickhint.com>

------
Bryantc
Is this offer still on? My website gets a small but steady stream of visitors
daily with some ads, but my problem is that I don't know how to scale this up
effectively to get more traffic. I've contacted you by email by the way!

------
stanley
Nicely done Ilya!

Those of you who think marketing can be postponed until you are ready for
launch - I seriously urge you to reconsider. You should be thinking of
marketing strategy before you start writing code.

------
mysteryleo
Thanks il. I'll send you an email about <http://www.rawsignal.com>

We just took the private beta label off, but are flummoxed with how to get
users.

~~~
mysteryleo
we're also curious about what marketing techniques you think would be worth
our money + what a good message would be to the users.

we'd like to figure out one short sentence where people are like . . . oh i
get it.

------
danielnicollet
Great. Just sent you an email. Our site is at <http://commerce.exorbyte.com>
and we need this type of help.

------
rokhayakebe
I sent you an email about <http://contexium.com>. We can use your feedback on
customer acquisition. Thank you, Il.

~~~
phoenix24
I like the idea of contextium, when does the service open to users?

~~~
rokhayakebe
We are open. I just sent you an email.

------
mattblalock
Thank you so much! I was about to post a Request HN for this, I have a proven
process with return customers and am ready to grow it. Email sent!

------
almost
Thanks, that sounds very useful. I'll send you an email in a minute.

------
eduardo_f
Sent you an email as well! Thanks!

------
sahillavingia
Oh my God I need this. Contacted.

------
timmy_k
Thanks so much! Sent an email!

------
sabat
Have you thought of writing an ebook about what you know?

------
zackattack
Sent you an email..thank you very much.

